# New to the Planted Aquarium



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 29 gal. with a gold gourami and dwarf gourami, one Emerald Green Cory cat, and two snails. Plan to add more gouramis. I would like to start adding real plants to the aquarium but no sure where to start. I have maybe 2 inches of gravel in and PH is at 7 and the water temp. is at 80. I would like to have a plant to put up front with wide or thick leaves. What plant would you suggest and should i get more gravel?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazon Sword fits the bill perfectly. Bill in Va.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have pea size gravel, I would say you'd be okay. Personally, I would look into crypts, vals, or maybe some java ferns and anubias plants. An Amazon Sword will outgrow a 29g. It will take a while to get there, but eventually it will. A Kleiner Bar Sword would work better. 

Here is an Amazon in my 29g after about 1 yr growth. It touches glass front, back and right side and takes up half the tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed - I was going to suggest Crypts (there are many, many different kinds, so look around until you find one you like), java fern or anubias.


----------

